# UK car swap in Kos?



## neilgraham (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi
my name's neil and I've recently moved out to Bodrum in Turkey with my wife and we've brought our car with us. In turkey you can only have your uk car here for 6 months before the car has to leave for a period of 6 months before being allowed back into the country.
With that in mind, and Kos being only an hour away by ferry, I was wondering if anyone living in Kos has a similar issue with keeping their car in Kos and would be interested in swapping cars for 6 months? failing that maybe someone in Kos has a uk car which they'd like to sell, and could suggest a place in Kos where I could leave our car for 6 months before swapping back over.
Maybe none of this is possible, but would be very interested to here from anyone in relation to this.
kind regards
neil and leanne


----------



## neilgraham (Dec 5, 2010)

ok no takers on the car swap idea, think I'll start a new post to see if anyone on kos has a uk car which thy'd like to sell rather than drive it back to blighty.


----------



## neilgraham (Dec 5, 2010)

not allowed to post until I become an active member, but it doesn't tell you how to?


----------



## kemalcem (May 14, 2011)

hi neil i live in kos island i can help you to keep your car here in kos no proplem but i dont have car here my self i have seen many people live there car here in kos then they take back to turkey if you let me know your phone number i can call you 

kind regards 



neilgraham said:


> Hi
> my name's neil and I've recently moved out to Bodrum in Turkey with my wife and we've brought our car with us. In turkey you can only have your uk car here for 6 months before the car has to leave for a period of 6 months before being allowed back into the country.
> With that in mind, and Kos being only an hour away by ferry, I was wondering if anyone living in Kos has a similar issue with keeping their car in Kos and would be interested in swapping cars for 6 months? failing that maybe someone in Kos has a uk car which they'd like to sell, and could suggest a place in Kos where I could leave our car for 6 months before swapping back over.
> Maybe none of this is possible, but would be very interested to here from anyone in relation to this.
> ...


----------



## Cesare (Nov 17, 2011)

*UK car swap from Turkey to Kos*

Hi Neil, 
I saw your query and was wondering how you got on? I am in the same position as I brought my car to Yalikavak in Turkey 2 months ago but I have been allowed to keep it here for only 92 days. Apparently this is because I was here for nearly 3 months earlier in the year (without the car). I am beginning to think it was a bad idea because, like you, I thought I could take it over to Kos and leave it there with friends for 6 months and then bring it back again 6 months later. As I am beginning to realise it might not work because the Turks might not let the car in as I will have lived here for more than 6 months. I am planning on staying all year round with only the odd trip back to the UK or Kos to renew my Visa.
To make matters worse another thread I saw a while back said that you can keep your car in Kos for up to 180 days but then it has to leave for a minimum of 185 days, which causes more problems, as the maximum you can keep it in Turkey is 6 months (180 or maybe 182 days?).
I would also be prepared to consider a swap ....................if it's possible?
Please let me know how you have faired or if anyone else has more answers to this issue I would be pleased to hear from you.

Regards
Grahame


----------



## qwertyalex (Oct 6, 2011)

neilgraham said:


> Hi
> my name's neil and I've recently moved out to Bodrum in Turkey with my wife and we've brought our car with us. In turkey you can only have your uk car here for 6 months before the car has to leave for a period of 6 months before being allowed back into the country.
> With that in mind, and Kos being only an hour away by ferry, I was wondering if anyone living in Kos has a similar issue with keeping their car in Kos and would be interested in swapping cars for 6 months? failing that maybe someone in Kos has a uk car which they'd like to sell, and could suggest a place in Kos where I could leave our car for 6 months before swapping back over.
> Maybe none of this is possible, but would be very interested to here from anyone in relation to this.
> ...


I have a uk car in greece, which i wouldnt mind driving to kos to sell or even exchange. depends what you have or how much you'd pay.


----------



## qwertyalex (Oct 6, 2011)

Cesare said:


> Hi Neil,
> I saw your query and was wondering how you got on? I am in the same position as I brought my car to Yalikavak in Turkey 2 months ago but I have been allowed to keep it here for only 92 days. Apparently this is because I was here for nearly 3 months earlier in the year (without the car). I am beginning to think it was a bad idea because, like you, I thought I could take it over to Kos and leave it there with friends for 6 months and then bring it back again 6 months later. As I am beginning to realise it might not work because the Turks might not let the car in as I will have lived here for more than 6 months. I am planning on staying all year round with only the odd trip back to the UK or Kos to renew my Visa.
> To make matters worse another thread I saw a while back said that you can keep your car in Kos for up to 180 days but then it has to leave for a minimum of 185 days, which causes more problems, as the maximum you can keep it in Turkey is 6 months (180 or maybe 182 days?).
> I would also be prepared to consider a swap ....................if it's possible?
> ...



You know they have the same law in GReece? It doesnt seem to be enforced well though. I have a UK car to sell but you can always do what I do. I have one car in uk and one car in greece. One is registered under my name and another registered under my wifes and we swap them every 6 months. bypassing all the laws here.


----------



## Cesare (Nov 17, 2011)

qwertyalex said:


> You know they have the same law in GReece? It doesnt seem to be enforced well though. I have a UK car to sell but you can always do what I do. I have one car in uk and one car in greece. One is registered under my name and another registered under my wifes and we swap them every 6 months. bypassing all the laws here.


Thanks for your response but unfortunately it doesn't help me as I am in Turkey most of the time. I'm sure Greece is not as rigorous at enforcing the rules but there are big fines if you do get caught when you break them. The same in Turkey; you get fined up to 85% of the value of the car and you can get banned from returning to Turkey. I've concluded that I have to take the car out of both countries and I'm going to ferry it to Italy in the Spring and leave it with relatives of my wife. It's not worth all the hassle!


----------

